# suddenly... biting!



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Help! Kreme has always been a biter but Cookie was such a sweet baby. But last night she bit me more than 4 times! and it's not just the hand, it's everything she can reach: toes, leg, arm, fingers! A couple of times she bit me while I was sleeping! I think she wants my bed for her own.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you used a new lotion, body wash, perfume, laundry detergent, anything? It sounds like she smelled something interesting on you, with that many bites all over the place.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Not really, everything's the same as it was. It was really surprising.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Please, please help. I am getting really agitated with her change in personality. She bit me again today while I was clipping her nails after a bath. Ever since I got her over two months ago, this has always been our ritual: bathing then nail clipping. She doesn't like being in the water so much but she's quite peaceful when she's cuddled in her towel and then I can clip her nails. I've never had a problem before and we always finish clipping in her nails because she was such a good hedgie. Today she chomped really hard on my hand that it drew blood!Since my bunny died, she has been really, really prissy. But the biting's the last straw.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmmm, the only thing I can think of is that she might be in pain and trying to get your attention. There is no way to know for sure but to take her to a vet. Has anything changed at all with your routine?


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

She's been biting me a lot lately. The biting started since my bunny died. Other than that nothing else has changed.  I'm guessing it was her way of saying that she didn't want me to clip her nails.


----------

